# Slimming World 'Healthy Extras'



## devon_91x

Hey, I joined SW a few days ago and enjoying it so far! Doesn't even feel like I'm on a diet! Just wondering, does it matter if I don't use my healthy extras? I don't really have cereal or drink milk, and I hardly eat cheese! Some days I might but do I have to everyday? I normally have skimmed milk in tea. I'm allowed 350ml but there's no way ill use all of that in one day, so if I just have a cup of tea in the evening and add a dash of milk, do I just count that as an healthy extra or do I have to syn it? Thanks x


----------



## RaspberryK

You could use it in cooking? You can use half on milk half on cheese. 
There are lots more options got hex b than just cereal, it's very important you get your fibre. 
X


----------



## ZoMo

My consultant said you had to syn it if you _dont_ use them? Dont quite understand how you have to syn fresh air so I dont syn it. I do try and use up my healthy extras every day though - usually cheese on toast, jacket potato and cheese, cheese on chilli / spag bol, magic pancakes (scotch pancakes made with 35g porridge soaked in a mullerlight for a little while and whisk 2 eggs into the mixture before you cook them), ryvita, ryvita minis (healthy extra b for a bag)...


----------



## beth_terri

You need them for your own health more than anything. They make up the important things we need to eat- calcium, fibre etc. 

I use mine on a morning. I have 30g of porridge with banana mixed in x


----------



## Scrooples

ZoMo said:


> My consultant said you had to syn it if you _dont_ use them? Dont quite understand how you have to syn fresh air so I dont syn it. I do try and use up my healthy extras every day though - usually cheese on toast, jacket potato and cheese, cheese on chilli / spag bol, magic pancakes (scotch pancakes made with 35g porridge soaked in a mullerlight for a little while and whisk 2 eggs into the mixture before you cook them), ryvita, ryvita minis (healthy extra b for a bag)...

I was a slimming world consultant up till December when I left to have LO. Some consultants think that if you don't have the full healthy extra, so only half your milk for example, you can't have it as a healthy extra and you'd have to syn it. Maybe that's what she meant? 

If it was then don't worry, it's not right. slimming world is a healthy eating plan and so encourages you to also have enough calcium and fibre in your diet which is what the HEs are there for, but if you don't want them, or don't want all of them it won't affect your weight loss.

X


----------

